# samsung tv



## sportster51 (Mar 9, 2008)

I bought a 52in samsung tv it worked fine for a week then the picture went to double image of different colors. The adjustments don't help. Is there a board I can replace to rectify this? The person I bought it from didn't have a manual either and the samsung web site says they don't have one. The set is a SAMSUNG model#PCH521R 52in.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A week? I'd be looking for a warranty repair, it could be expensive! Why fool around with this yourself?


----------

